

Ask HN: How many of you have ereaders? - chris11

I've been seriously thinking about getting an ereader sometime soon. I do a lot of reading, and with the amount of material freely available on the web, I sometimes end up reading on my laptop. But I'm starting to get frustrated with that.<p>So I'm interested in hearing your experiences with ereaders. How usuable are they for  technical books (like nonfiction) and nonfiction books. And do you find any of the extra features useful (such as keyboard/ wireless internet)?
======
joshuarr
Got a kindle. Not in love. Waiting for iTab.

